# http://thewebmachine.com



## -pOrG- (19. Januar 2004)

Kurze Frage:

Weiß jemand was mit der URL http://thewebmachine.com, die ja vielen ein Begriff sein müsste, los ist?
Wenn ich da drauf geh sagt er mir, das "Wurzelzertifikat" wäre nicht authentifiziert.
Was bedeutet das? 
Das hatte ich früher nie..

greetz und danke


----------



## Erpel (19. Januar 2004)

Kenne weder die Seite, noch weiß ich was da los, ist, aber der Fehler ist nicht nur bei dir da.


----------



## -pOrG- (19. Januar 2004)

Ich hab die Frage deshalb ins Photoshoptutorial gepostet, da es auf der Seite sehr viele, sehr gute Photoshop (und andere)-Tutorials gibt. Deswegen dachte ich, dass einige die Seite in diesem Forum kennen würden.
Aber egal. Inhalt sind wie gesagt Tutrials ohne Ende...


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Januar 2004)

Anscheinend wird an der Website gearbeitet.
Außerdem geht thewebmachine.com öfters mal offline


----------

